# Website verschieben nicht möglich da das Web zwei Kunden zugeteilt ist



## -Andreas- (30. März 2009)

Nachdem ich Hilfe für mein ersten Problem erhalten habe http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1728 ist mir dabei aufgefallen, dass ich ein Web nicht verschieben konnte.
Nach ein wenig suchen ist mir aufgefallen, dass dieses Web zwei Kunden gleichzeitig zugewiesen ist (wie auch immer das passieren konnte?). Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?

Andreas


----------



## Till (31. März 2009)

Vermutlich ist da irgendwo eine doppelte Verknüfung in der isp_dep Tabelle. Such dort mal nach child_doc_id = doc_id des webs und child_doctype_id = doctype_id des Webs.


----------

